# Moderlieschen als Algenfresser



## svenna80 (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Auf Wikipedia habe ich gelesen, das __ Moderlieschen __ Algenfresser sind. U.a. heißt es dort: "Die Art reduziert durch ihr Fressverhalten die in kleinen Teichen problematischen Algen."

Wie realistisch ist diese Aussage? Kann man mit Moderlieschen den Teich frei von Algen bekommen?

Gruß Sven


----------



## mr koi (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen als  Algenfresser*

Hallo Sven was vorne reinkommt kommt hinten wieder raus. Der Kot begünstigt das Algenwachstum


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen als  Algenfresser*

So ein Blödsinn 
Moderlieschen sind KEINE Algenfresser.
Nein, mit ML bekommst du keinen Teich algenfrei. Ich hab zwar nur 5 MLs, aber viele, viele Fadenalgen (Spirogyra).
Ich glaube, dieses Märchen kommt daher, dass ML eigentlich Räuber sind und Zooplankton fressen. Und Zooplankton hält sich mit Vorliebe in Algenwattebäuschen auf


----------



## Buffo Buffo (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen als  Algenfresser*

Hallo Sven
die Aussage von Leon ist sooooo richtig!
Bei mir machen sich einige Tiere über Algen her und alle scheiden auch wieder aus.Die verbrauchen wohl Nährstoffe für ihre Vitalfunktionen, aber das davon Algen weniger würden? Das kann ich nicht beobachten.


> Kann man mit Moderlieschen den Teich frei von Algen bekommen?


Garantiert nicht!

LG
Andrea


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen als  Algenfresser*

Hi Sven,

Moderlieschen fressen gelegntlich zwar auch mal etwas "Salat" mit , aber das bischen was die fressen macht sich im Teich nicht bemerkbar (die __ Rotfeder ist der einzigste heimische Fisch der hauptsächlich Grünfutter wie Algen, __ Wasserlinsen, __ Wasserpest ect. frißt). Zur Bekämpfung von Algenwildwuchs eignet sich kein Fisch, da die Fische nur ein sehr kleinen Teil der in den Algen aufgenommenen Nährstoffen in den Körper einlagern - bei Pflanzenkost sinds nur etwa 10% - die restlichen 90% landen wieder im Wasser und düngen wieder die nächst Algengeneration - sogesehen bringt das nicht viel Algen mit Wassertieren zu bekämpfen
. 
Wer zu viele Algen im Teich hat hat zuvieel freie Nährstoffe darin. Daher der Ursache auf den Grund gehen und den Algen so nach und nach die Nahrungsgrundlage entziehen (z.B Fischfütterung einstellen (vor allem mit Trockenfutterpräperaten), mehr Unterwasserpflanzen einbringen, Regenwasser zum befüllen verwenden, pH Wert senken, einschwemmen von Erde oder Laubeintrag verhindern, Algen rausziehen ect)


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen als  Algenfresser*

Das wäre prima! Dann hätte ich bei rund 100 Moderlieschen sicherlich keine (Faden)algen-Probleme. Leider wissen meine Lieschen offenbar nicht, dass sie Algenfresser sein sollen


----------

